# Macaroon cat bed



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know if there's a US or Canadian distributor for this? I'd love to get one for my cats! It was featured in Maru & hana's latest escapades: 

A Maru -N- Hana Bedtime Tail ? Cute Overload

The original Japanese product page is here: 

Rakuten Macaroon Cat Bed


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ok, well there isn't much but I did manage to find a page that had a lot of english words on it.
macaroon cat bed

It seems to be out of stock at the minute, maybe there is some kind of email alert when it's restocked? Good luck though. It looks cute


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's so cute! It looks kind of like a cat hamburger


----------

